# 4/16/08 - Opportunities Expand For Hunters With Disabilities



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Disabled hunters who meet certain medical criteria will be able to apply for a permit to hunt from a motor vehicle on select state wildlife areas as a result of legislation signed into law today by Governor Ted Strickland.

More...


----------

